# bubbles in glass = dishwasher residue?



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi there... Not sure which area to put this in, so I thought this might be good... Sorry if it's in the wrong place!

If I take a glass directly out of the cupboard and fill it will water to drink, I get a bunch of small bubbles around the edge of the glass. But if I rinse the glass first, then get the water, the bubbles don't appear. I've always thought it was residue from the dishwasher, so I've always rinsed my glasses before filling them - even when I'm at other peoples' houses (which I often feel weird about!!).

Does anyone know if I am right? Or if I am just being paranoid? I use the 7th Generation detergent because it doesn't seem to be as caustic as the "leading" brands, but who knows? Oh, and I don't use any of those rinse aids or anything.

I've always been curious about this... Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammom*
Hi there... Not sure which area to put this in, so I thought this might be good... Sorry if it's in the wrong place!

If I take a glass directly out of the cupboard and fill it will water to drink, I get a bunch of small bubbles around the edge of the glass. But if I rinse the glass first, then get the water, the bubbles don't appear. I've always thought it was residue from the dishwasher, so I've always rinsed my glasses before filling them - even when I'm at other peoples' houses (which I often feel weird about!!).

Does anyone know if I am right? Or if I am just being paranoid? I use the 7th Generation detergent because it doesn't seem to be as caustic as the "leading" brands, but who knows? Oh, and I don't use any of those rinse aids or anything.

I've always been curious about this... Thanks in advance for any help!









I was told by the news on New Years that the bubbles in the water, champane, etc.. are air going through dust. If you look at dust under a microscope they look like little tubes. The air in the water goes through the tubes and carries them to the top as little bubbles. Thus, if you washed the glass out first it wouldn't happen because you would've washed the dust out.







Maybe that's why? Either way, it's nasty. :LOL


----------

